# garantie pour batterie de l'ipod



## Arthemus (25 Février 2003)

Bonjour à tous ?

Une petite question qui me passe par la tête étant donné que je rève de m'en acheter un et que tout le monde parle du problème de la baterie...

Il n'existe pas de garantie de cette foutue batterie ?
Genre garantie fnac ou appleCare ?


----------



## nekura (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr /> *Il n'existe pas de garantie de cette foutue batterie ?
Genre garantie fnac ou appleCare ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que la plupart des contrats de garantie excluent les pièces d'usure, en particulier les batteries. Sauf s'il s'agit d'un défaut de série, mais bonjour la galère pour le prouver.


----------



## nekura (25 Février 2003)

Cela dit, personnellement je ne suis pas trop affecté par le problème de la batterie ; il suffit de faire attention à ne pas la laisser se décharger entièrement (en gros, mettre à charger toutes les nuits), et elles dure largement assez pour l'usage que j'en fais en journée (je n'ai pas besoin de 10h d'autonomie non plus, 3 ou 4 heures me suffisent amplement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Arthemus (25 Février 2003)

Pourtant AppleCare garantie les bateries de ibook non ?


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr /> * Pourtant AppleCare garantie les bateries de ibook non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non.
Extrait des Terms &amp; conditions de l'Apple Care sur l'Apple store américain (je l'ai pas trouvé sur le site français, mais je suis quasiment sûr que c'est pareil) :

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*
The Plan does not cover:*
_(...)_*
g Repair, replacement, or maintenance of items that have been subject to wear and tear,
such as cases, key caps, knobs, handles, batteries or mechanical parts.*

[/QUOTE]

Au passage, y'a pas de plan AppleCare pour iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Extrait des conditions de vente de fnac.com (sur ce point en particulier, valables également pour les magasins) :

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* 
Les garanties ne couvrent pas: 
- le remplacement des consommables (batteries, ampoules, fusibles, antennes, casques de baladeurs, microphones, usure de têtes d'enregistrement ou de lecture), 
*

[/QUOTE]

Attention, toutefois ces garanties couvrent *obligatoirement* les vices de fabrication. Mais, en gros, c'est valable uniquement si ta batterie part en sucette relativement vite...


----------



## Arthemus (26 Février 2003)

Ah ok, c'est vrai, ça ne marche que si la batterie creve trop rapidement.

Bon, ben tout ça n'est pas pour me rassurer.

Faut esperer que les ipods (ceux qui doivent sortir aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) auront une batterie facilement modifiable... On peut toujours réver non ?

Merci en tout cas de tes réponses.


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr /> * Ah ok, c'est vrai, ça ne marche que si la batterie creve trop rapidement.
Bon, ben tout ça n'est pas pour me rassurer.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, il y a quand même une très large majorité d'utilisateures d'iPod qui n'ont pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu ne vois des post ou des news que pour les gens qui ont eu un problème, mais à côté il y en a considérablement plus qui n'ont pas de soucis.


----------

